# Find your screw



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Kreg just announced a new online screw selector that will tell you the correct screw to use for your pocket hole joinery.

If you eschew pocket screws because you're too awesome to use them, then ignore this post. But for every one else, here's the link:

https://www.kregtool.com/screw-selector


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Interesting that they suggest 1" for 5/8. I use 1.25" on 5/8 mainly cause I already stock them. The washer head just slightly sticks out. It hasnt caused any issues on drawer boxes. It would seem the pan head screw would completely seat in the wood. Might try them some day. Just so nice stocking one screw though.

I also would think the 1.25" would be slightly stronger, as it leaves a bigger hunk of wood under the screw head. Maybe Im wrong.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Just so nice stocking one screw though.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


If it works, keep using it. I mainly posted this since I was pleased they stopped trying to sell that useless screw selector circular thing for $8. I've noticed the ones hanging on the hooks at my local Woodcraft have collected a lot of dust.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> If it works, keep using it. I mainly posted this since I was pleased they stopped trying to sell that useless screw selector circular thing for $8. I ve noticed the ones hanging on the hooks at my local Woodcraft have collected a lot of dust.
> 
> - Rich


Ha, didnt even know that existed. As easy as it is to tests/adjust with scraps, why would anyone buy one of those?


----------



## Wood_Scraps (Jan 31, 2021)

Upside is it's a free service. I'm sure will come in handy for some. I guess I just didn't realize the chart printed on the back of every box wasn't sufficient to make an educated (and accurate) guess.

Personally, I stock a couple different sizes. Will test different depths and screw lengths in scrap pieces of the material if needed for the more peculiar thickness joining.

Has worked out well. Aside from the one time a 1 1/2" screw snuck in my box of 1" screws. And I didn't catch it until I zipped it through the face of the board. Whoops. Lol.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

One of the issues I have with Kreg screws is the hardwood versus softwood options. I'll admit I fell for it at first and bought both, but is it really necessary?


----------



## Wood_Scraps (Jan 31, 2021)

> One of the issues I have with Kreg screws is the Hardwood versus Softwood options. I ll admit I fell for it at first and bought both, but is it really necessary?
> 
> - Rich


Good question that I honestly can't answer. I've only ever bought the softwood screws. But, I'm not a pro building heirloom quality furniture. So I don't use a lot of hardwoods.


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

I bought one of those spinning wheels and it does work. Just have to remember where it is hung up at. What I am trying to determine now is if the new Kreg Jig is better than the k5 or the PC pocket hole jig. To me it sure looks like a PC pocket hole jig. Did PC sell it to Kreg? Since PC stopped selling their jig. now Dan


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I bought one of those spinning wheels and it does work. Just have to remember where it is hung up at. What I am trying to determine now is if the new Kreg Jig is better than the k5 or the PC pocket hole jig. To me it sure looks like a PC pocket hole jig. Did PC sell it to Kreg? Since PC stopped selling their jig. now Dan
> 
> - RDan


There's no reason to dump your K4 or K5 for the new jigs. However, for someone just starting out, they are good options.

I'm also not certain how they chose the marketing for the 520PRO and 720PRO. The numbers make the 520 sound like a lesser choice, but the fact is they are both excellent jigs with a different target audience.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> One of the issues I have with Kreg screws is the hardwood versus softwood options. I ll admit I fell for it at first and bought both, but is it really necessary?
> 
> - Rich


I personally only get the softwood screws, as when I am using my Kreg its on pine or poplar, etc. If I am making something out of bubinga or some other exotic I probably won't be using pocketholes lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> One of the issues I have with Kreg screws is the hardwood versus softwood options. I ll admit I fell for it at first and bought both, but is it really necessary?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> ...


I am in similar boat. Pocket holes joinery has it uses and is a good addition to any arsenal of woodworking tools.



> Personally, I stock a couple different sizes. Will test different depths and screw lengths in scrap pieces of the material if needed for the more peculiar thickness joining.
> 
> Has worked out well. Aside from the one time a 1 1/2" screw snuck in my box of 1" screws. And I didn't catch it until I zipped it through the face of the board. Whoops. Lol.
> 
> - Wood_Scraps


Exactly. I have several sizes that are common for different tasks. Keep them stocked up. Hate having to go out.


----------

